# Hockey Helmet/Equipment for MTBing and Other?



## SweetDoug (Jan 1, 2011)

Checked out hockey equipment as an alternative to a $450 Dianese Wave V pressure suit and was suitably impressed with a way-more betterer protection. If you're going to wear elbow pads, wear elbow pads! Not some thin plastic with minimal padding.

The same with helmets. Why am I spending $125 on a helmet that will crack to crap and has one crash, when I can buy a hemet that's certified, can take pucks, sticks, crashes, falling on the ice (with your noggin' in it) crashing into boards, et cetera and still be useable?

And they even had some holes for air flow. 

Then I looked at the inline skating stuff, and it's light than regular hockey gear, but I'm liking it as a good middle ground. The girdles are great! 

Maybe I'm out in the weeds on this one, but aside from the superior spine protection by the dianese suit, I'm thinking some HE will do the trick. It might even be cheaper?

I like the knee pads and elbow stuff, fo sure. That's where you're going to break something if you take a flyer.

Comments? Has anyone used this stuff, you know, sneaking out in the dark and riding with complete confidence with all this crap on, when nobody's looking?! 

The glass body, SweetDoug


----------



## matt45 (Sep 22, 2005)

Many years ago I drove with Hockey equipment Downhill.
I always still play asset ice hockey in the winter. But I wear the Hockey equipment only with the ice hockey.

It does not have to be Dainese. There are many other marks the equipment for FMX or MTB manufactures and is more favorable than Dainese. 

This equipment protects better than the Hockey! Protector or Helmet!


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Hockey gear has NOTHING on Dainese or most other quality armor. I've tried the shorts and they do have somewhat better protection, but they're too bulky and leave some gaps in the femur and hip. I like the kidnet protection, but that gets in the way when leaning.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wearing hockey gear while biking will a) make you look silly b) be uncomfortable c) offer little or no more protection than bike stuff. if you hit something hard enough to break the bone you are gonna have a broken bone whether you are wearing 661 pads or ccm pads.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

That's why wear neither of those armor brands. I prefer the most padding I can get, which is from Knox and Aerostich hip pads. Plus an added extra which I will not disclose for hipa and pelvis.

I find 99% of padded hockey and bike shirts to be worthless. There is either not enough, or too much in the wrong place and poorly constructed.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bcdale said:


> That's why wear neither of those armor brands. I prefer the most padding I can get, which is from Knox and Aerostich hip pads. Plus an added extra which I will not disclose for hipa and pelvis.
> 
> I find 99% of padded hockey and bike shirts to be worthless. There is either not enough, or tii much in the wrong place and poorly constructed.


it was just an example... substitute any brands in there you want. and its funny how you say
hockey pads dont cover what you need for biking, well duh, they're not made for that.


----------

